# Melanotan Magic



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Just placed an order with the guys over at Melanotan Magic

http://www.melanotanmagic.com/index.php

I recived an email within 1 hour saying my order had been processed and sent for delivery tommorow, I asked them some questions and they were extremley helpful, and there prices are spot on too.

Sources have been posted in other threads so I Assume its ok to post links to Melanotan...If not and mods dissapprove Fell free to remove and I Apoligise but I just though people should know about the fantastic service I recived.

And if you guys pop my name down for refering you they have offerd asmall gift...if we could get enough people together maybe we could arrange a cheap bulk buy?

Cheers


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

haha i would wait until you get it and use it with success first before you start sponsoring them


----------



## Melanotan (Mar 6, 2008)

Mattchew100 said:


> And if you guys pop my name down for refering you they have offerd asmall gift.


A company's product and service should stand on it's own and the company shouldn't have to resort to such enticement tactics.

-Scott


----------



## edgey (Feb 7, 2009)

let us know if it comes through ok an is all good


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Melanotan said:


> A company's product and service should stand on it's own and the company shouldn't have to resort to such enticement tactics.
> 
> -Scott


I don't see a problem in it? A lot of good companies do this. It business at the end of the day.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Goose said:


> I don't see a problem in it? A lot of good companies do this. It business at the end of the day.


Fair point but he hasn't tried the product yet which I think is key.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

i havent used it yet know, but i was just commenting on the customer service, when i have used it i will update the thread with results....from what i hear from other board members its very good though


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

wot package did u order?

and did u choose pre-mixed or un-mixed mate?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Melanotan said:


> A company's product and service should stand on it's own and the company shouldn't have to resort to such enticement tactics.
> 
> -Scott


 :lol: Sour grapes....


----------



## Melanotan (Mar 6, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: Sour grapes....


What sour grapes? I don't sell anything and never have. Having founded the site in 1999 where the melanotan community developed from I know wtf I'm talking about when it comes to what's going on in these circles.

Companies that are targeting sales of the peptides to casual users I would be inclined to avoid (ie: any company offering the peptides in "premix" form). Selling these peptides premixed is just asking for buyers to develop allergies to these drugs. Without proper refrigeration and/or freezing they degrade rather rapidly and turn into something else which the body is going to see as foreign and have it's immune system start trying to destroy these "foreign" substances and make the person taking the drug feel like complete crap.

-Scott


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

the peptode ounce mixed will last for 2-3 days without refrigiration, i am getting mine next business day and its going straight in the frdige, i think they also ship with a cool pack


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Not the best prices out there, i got 10*10mg bottles (100mg) with water for £155 within the last month from a uk supplier and if memory serves, delivery was 1 or 2 days with payment via paypal. :thumbup1:


----------



## Melanotan (Mar 6, 2008)

Mattchew100 said:


> the peptode ounce mixed will last for 2-3 days without refrigiration, i am getting mine next business day and its going straight in the frdige, i think they also ship with a cool pack


Just out of curiosity where did this figure come from?

It'll technically actually last longer than that, but we're talking half-lives here. Just as a hypothetical example, let's say at day 1 you've got 99% peptide (and 1% something else), at day 2, 85% (and 15% something else), at day 3, 70% (and 30% something else), etc. etc.

The problem is that you don't have 99% purity. Anything less than 99% is going to seriously cause problems with allergies and will reduce your chances of being able to use the peptide successfully in the future even when it is highly pure.

-Scott


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

How long in your opinion will it last in the freezer? Ive had some in mine for about 6 months and not used it yet.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Recived order this morning and it wnet in the fridge, was well packed and rthe vials were cool when i got them anyway.

I have read you can keep it in the frezzer up to 12 months....not sure how true that is though mate


----------



## Melanotan (Mar 6, 2008)

GTT said:


> How long in your opinion will it last in the freezer? Ive had some in mine for about 6 months and not used it yet.


In a lyophilized (freeze dried) state and kept in a vacuum sealed vial it is not unheard of that peptide can be kept for 12 months. I wouldn't recommend it though. Some freezers will go through a defrost state in that time and if the freezer does that repeatedly it will tend to make the peptide breakdown quite a bit (especially if the vacuum seal has deteriorated). If one is going to try to keep peptide for a long time a good thing to do would be to put the vials in one of those plastic vacuum bags that are used for food storage (you can find these vacuum machines at department stores). Air and exposure to ambient air are the biggest enemies of the peptides. The peptides will oxidize (go bad) and/or suffer from biological breakdown from bacteria (due to ambient air contamination) munching on them. Anyone wanting to store them for any length of time will do well to ensure that they are kept in a vacuum sealed state.

-Scott


----------



## musclematters (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi, I've been using them for over a year now. Service is great and the tan the best i've had. Almost every customer in the gym is or has used it.

It comes mixed but better still not mixed but with bac water included. :thumb:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

How you getting on with it bud??


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW check out there prices for ghrp-6 and cjc!!!

FCUK me!! :lol:


----------



## tanningdude (Nov 15, 2010)

I saw this thread and wanted to say that i have had a similar experience with www.tantilise.com why cant other web stores provide serivce like this industry?

:thumb: :rockon:


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

23 quid for 10mg :0


----------



## big muscle (Oct 28, 2010)

dirtymusket1 said:


> Not the best prices out there, i got 10*10mg bottles (100mg) with water for £155 within the last month from a uk supplier and if memory serves, delivery was 1 or 2 days with payment via paypal. :thumbup1:


i love your picture, lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Melanotan said:


> A company's product and service should stand on it's own and the company shouldn't have to resort to such enticement tactics.
> 
> -Scott


i've used melanotan magic as well, great product and service; but their peptides are way over priced


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

How recent did you use them matey?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> How recent did you use them matey?


last order just before christmas.


----------



## big muscle (Oct 28, 2010)

hey, ausbuilt, where you bought from? thank you


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

big muscle said:


> hey, ausbuilt, where you bought from? thank you


i've used both southern research (US firm) and melanotan magic (UK/euro source) happy with both.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

musclematters said:


> Hi, I've been using them for over a year now. Service is great and the tan the best i've had. Almost every customer in the gym is or has used it.
> 
> It comes mixed but better still not mixed but with bac water included. :thumb:


Hey mate Can anywhere in Wakefield inject you, I'm interested in this or do I have to buy the stuff online & inject myself?? Thanks.


----------



## sjbowers (May 8, 2013)

I know this thread is a bit old, but for those of you who are looking into getting this product from melanotanmagic.com ~ be prepared! The customer service is HORRIBLE!!! I placed an order only for them to not even ship it until I was lucky enough to catch them online by chat and inquire about my order. I have 2 other people who liked the results I got so they are now dealing with them. The product works, but the customer service is very BAD!!! Next time I will order through someone else since they don't need my money.


----------



## sjbowers (May 8, 2013)

Like I said, the product works - it works great! My problem was they charged my card and my order wasn't shipped until I "caught up" with them on their chat. I would have called them, but they would not tell me their phone number. The customer service is bad, not the product. I am highly unlikely to order through them again when I run out of the product - I will venture to another company. And yes, people do make mistakes, but to not apologize for it??? And for the record - I don't believe stating the facts is bad mouthing them!!!


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Would never use again, they sent me bac water in a screw bottle. Never responded to emails, scammers.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

I orderd 6 bottle from them a few times and my last order didn't turn up plus they wouldn't reply to my emails and my bank gov me refund, other people were still receiving there orders around that time, so **** knows what happens to mine

There stuff is the best aswell, feel twice as strong as anyone eles

If it turns up that is haha


----------



## Fat Barry (May 3, 2012)

This site is down, does anyone know where to get some more from?


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

DRS


----------



## Fat Barry (May 3, 2012)

Englishman said:


> DRS


Can you inbox me?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Fat Barry said:


> Can you inbox me?


Just a heads up, he can't inbox you. You don't get PMs activated on your account until you've qualified for "bronze" membership


----------



## Fat Barry (May 3, 2012)

resten said:


> Just a heads up, he can't inbox you. You don't get PMs activated on your account until you've qualified for "bronze" membership


ah cheers Resten, although this sucks


----------



## Fat Barry (May 3, 2012)

DRS doesnt have any in stock, has anyone tried anabolics2buyuk? Wanted to get this while we have some decent weather in the UK


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

-_-


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

-_- said:


> -_-


Well that was pointful.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Well that was pointful.


Should have bookmarked. Its been a very long day


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat Barry said:


> DRS doesnt have any in stock, has anyone tried anabolics2buyuk? Wanted to get this while we have some decent weather in the UK


lol @ naming an aas source.


----------



## Fat Barry (May 3, 2012)

Research purposes, FATBARRY LABS


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Instock as of 20.56pm.


----------



## Fat Barry (May 3, 2012)

Damn, only just got back from a work trip and checked this and out of stock again lol


----------



## frenchboy (Aug 20, 2013)

i bought 20mg from SRC at the beggining of june and i only have 2mg left and they dont sell it anymore! Drs - out of stock, melanotanmagic - down magicskinsolutions - down, greatwhitepeptides - dont ship to uk. Argghhhhh

Can anyone recommend a reputable UK/Europe/USA peptide site selling MT2?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Ah bollocks I was gonna order from DRS as well!

discount peptides do it cheap. Does the job but gives me a banging headache


----------



## Fat Barry (May 3, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> Ah bollocks I was gonna order from DRS as well!
> 
> discount peptides do it cheap. Does the job but gives me a banging headache


Are they any good, dont seem to have the other items needed either for sale


----------

